# Best places to shop in Hawaii



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

Someone on ThePlantedTank forum recently asked me where I get my stuff and I figured that everyone might benefit from knowing if they haven't heard of these places before.

The best lfs are Aquascapes, Kahala Petland, Kalihi Pets, and Modern Pet Center (more or less in that order) but everywhere else is pretty much **** IMO. However, I personally purchase almost everything online.

*Petsolutions* - Best all around site and with usps shipping which is always the cheapest method to hawaii
*Kensfish* - For odds and ends (ships usps)
*ADGshop* - Used to be the cheapest ADA supplier for Hawaii residents but aquascapes is now cheaper when you include the shipping cost but you might still have to order from them because aquascapes doesnt have everything (ships usps on smaller items).
*Aquabuys* - Cheapest place for lighting especially for tek lights (ships usps on smaller items)
*Aquatouch* - Only place to get archaea lights(best for nano tanks in my opinion), i found out that the lights actually come from aquaforest eventhough the site does not say it (ships usps). Aquaforest is more expensive than ADGshop for ADA stuff eventhough they're closer.
*Swagelok* - Best place for regulator parts and a million other parts
*Amazon* - You'd be amazed at what you can find with low or free shipping for aquascaping. I found a Milwaukee regulator w/ solenoid and bubble counter (very reliable despite what others say) for about 80 with shipping and a bunch of other stuff.
*Ebay* - Brand new stuff for low prices if you're patient and watch diligently. I got 2 new eheim filters for way less than I could anywhere else including shipping costs. There are a lot of plants and livestock auctions as well.
*Aquabid* - One of the best places for livestock
*Aquaticplantcentral & The Planted Tank* - There's always something good being offered by other members.

Feel free to add any other places that I might've missed.


----------



## James4226c (Jan 13, 2010)

Kalihi is good too; any bad experiences there?


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah, I actually made a mistake. I meant to put Kalihi pets instead of moanalua pets. All good experiences there


----------



## James4226c (Jan 13, 2010)

Felf808 said:


> Yeah, I actually made a mistake. I meant to put Kalihi pets instead of moanalua pets. All good experiences there


That pretty crazy because your ranking of shops is the same as mine now.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

Not surprising seeing how there are few to choose from


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

BUMP!! Thanks for the thread Felf! Very useful for noobs or Chinese people like myself LOL!!


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

Np I'm half chinese myself


----------



## BlackLabelFish (Jun 14, 2011)

I would strongly recommend:

*Coral Fish Hawaii (Aiea):*. The freshwater stuff is upstairs and they have a huge in-house selection of filter repair parts and some aquatic plants. The prices on livestock are great there too and they seem to be the only place that reliably has ghost shrimp in stock. Make sure you get plants from them quickly- their setup will wilt even the most glorious specimens in days. They are mostly geared towards fish-only on the FW side, but they have a decent selection of Kent and Sechem products. Military discount too! They have a breeding pair of seahorses right behind the cash register- very cool!

*Tanks-A-Lot (Pearl City):* This is an upstart shop, only recently opened. They have a great deal of SW fish but they are growing into the FW world, and they have several species of very decent plants for sale and a whole slew of plecostemus for good prices. My advice is to be patient because they are still getting initial shipments of product but they are soon to be my primarly LFS. The folks that own it are absolutely wonderful to talk to- they are true hobbyists and I really look forward to seeing that store take off. You may have seen their Craigslist ads- that's their M.O. for advertising and the best way to get info on them. They have a discount on something almost any day of the week. Closed Monday and Tuesday. The location is a PITA- it's back in the Pearl City Industrial Center near the H1-H2 interchange but it's totally worth the trip IMO.


----------



## dr0ck (Aug 3, 2011)

Howzit Hawaii.. 

Do y'all know if they sell mini pellia anywhere on the island, or is online the best place?

thanks!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I like your list of online vendors. We might all have a different list, but it's nice to have things recommended. I was particularly interested in your nano light vendor. It's not that easy a product to find.


----------



## oneduduboy (May 16, 2010)

Do you have the phone number for tanks a lot by any chance??


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Google, mans best friend. http://m.yp.com/pearl-city-hi/tropical-fish


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

This number doesn't work. Sorry man!


----------



## oneduduboy (May 16, 2010)

yups tried that number and it didn't work. I think they went out of business lol.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Lame, sorry.


----------



## BlackLabelFish (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah, Tanks a Lot disappeared overnight. Sucks because they were nice people too. Oh well.


----------

